
Distributed Summer 2020 - DCPteam
http://distributedhackathon.com
======
DCPteam
Hackers! Join us on 14-16 Aug for a UBC student-led hackathon. Participants
from all over Canada will learn, build and innovate with cutting edge
technology, and will compete for cash prizes!

